# Turkey Music



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Worked on some more trumpets this past weekend. Probably the last ones until after my hunting trip.

Please remember my photo skills suck and these were taken tonight under halogen lights.

Burnt Osage , Natural Flamed Osage, I believe this one is Red Oak but don't remember and the last one on the right is Tamboti its my pick of this lot. My camera can pick up all the stuff going on with it. if your interested in 1 of these shoot me a PM.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

I've turned some tambooti - love that stuff. All nice calls there Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 29, 2016)

Great looking trumpets @Bigdrowdy1 .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 29, 2016)

I think the third one the oak is my pick

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Those are some sweet ones Rodney....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Red Oak and Burnt Osage gone. Last two available if your interested . WB members get the WB discount. Let me know if you want one both calls. They are a lot better than the pictures show.


----------



## fredito (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice job. You did a good job burning the hedge. That's the part I always hate, I just sit there thinking of the time I put into turning something and then I take a blow torch to it..............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

